# Different symptoms IVF vrs natural FET?



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone had different symptoms with IVF verses FET and still got BFP?

I had IVF in 2010 – and had a feeling it hadnt worked (I was right). I then had ICSI at ARGC in 2011 and just knew it had worked (although I then M/C v early, it was soooo much easier to deal with than another BFN after 9 years trying!! Oh the thrill I got seeing two lines appear). With the BFP I had swollen and tender bb’s, cramps, was starving all time etc.

This time with natural FET I have had lower back ache 1 - 5dp5dt, and had cramping on and off 4dp5dt- 5dp5dt (but could just be increased chronic pain left over from operations as on lower dose pain killers so hard to tell what is what), but bbs are only slightly bigger and not tender at all, and have no increased appetite.

Also with BFP I could only sleep bout 2 hrs a night (thought was steroids) but this time have been getting 4 or 5 (that’s good for me!) and am on same dose of steroids. 

Has anyone had different symptoms like this and still got BFP?

I hoping that maybe because I didn’t have trigger injection this time it will account for the lack of big tender bbs etc?

I did ultra early sensitive  (10mul) HPT every day up to 5dp5dt - all BFN. Okay – I lied – I did about 3 or 4 HPT each day... to the point of me bagging them all up and asking hubby to hide them so I don’t torture myself for the next few days. I’m day 6p5dt today.

(I won’t mention that I peed on two ovulation tests this morning as have heard they can give a positive if preg – coz you’ll all think I’m totally obsessed)

My gut feel is that this hasn’t worked, but I’m hoping so so much that I’m wrong. We can’t afford another round so feel like is last chance.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

lupee - every cycle and every woman is different, Ive had 3 cycles and each 2ww was different!! try to avoid the pee sticks and hang in there until your OTD - best of luck x


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for reply.

Have had AF cramps all day and started bleeding an hour ago (due on today)  

I had managed to avoid hpt since 5dp5dt - but did it as soon as saw the blood - I tried 5 different types and got very faint positive on FRER and sure test and very very very faint lines on other three. Am hoping with all heart that are so faint because wee so diluted  

Am now wishing that had tested before so can see if lines have got lighter and am having chemical preg, or if is just bleeding from clexane etc. I'll test in morning to see if darker.

any stories on people bleeding (quite a bit. bright red) with AF cramps and still have successful preg greatly received.

oh - please please please stick!


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

lupee I had alot of bleeding in the early days, it can be very common. 

Have you tested again today?


----------



## FireWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Lupee,

Just saw this now, how are you doing today hon


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi FireWolf

Had my beta a day early (9dp5dt)- its 90!!

I'm going in again tomorrow to check increasing at right level. I'm not letting myself get too excited after last time, although my beta on 10d5dt last time was 46, so it's looking more promising.   


Now I feel like I'm coming down with a bad cold though! 

Have temperature and coughing sneezing. I hope it won't affect things? I'm so OCD about other peoples germs when I do treatment too - I made the man at the checkout in tesco use my hand gel after I saw him sneeze in his hand today - I will get up and move away from people with colds - hold my breath if someone sneezes near me -  i even drive into central London every morning rather than get the train which is much quicker and cheaper so I can avoid germs etc - blimin typical!!

some thing else to obsess about now!!! 

How are you doing? I hope everything is going well? When you say you had bleeding, was it bright red? Sorry for being nosey!!


----------



## FireWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there! Well DELIGHTED to hear your Beta is 90!! So you're Pregnant!! Congrats hon!!  

Hold on in there til tomorrow, hopefully those levels will keep on increasing     THAT's what you have to concentrate on now sweetie   Think it was Amz2006 who wrote about the bleeding, I've heard it is indeed quite common  

I'm laughing at you with the guy in Tesco Teehee!!    But I totally hear you!! God I'm the very same (well except that I have actually been diagnosed with OCD!) but it's controlled now..but I too will be driving everywhere rather than getting public transport. Also I'm doing my FET abroad...so finding it very difficult the thoughts of getting on a plane 2 days after transfer! All those germs flying around!I wore a mask the last time! 

It's all so precious to us though we'll do anything eh    , best of luck, will be logging on tomorrow to see how you are doing


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Yay - a fellow OCD! I never used to be this bad about germs- it's since I was really ill a few years ago and has just escalated. I've not been officially diagnosed with OCD, but I have a very addictive personality and am pretty sure my obsessive behaviour is not normal (35 preg tests and counting in two days... )

I wear a scarf around my face which I've sprayed with anti - bac/viral on plane even when I'm not going through treatment!!

I've been goggling colds in early preg - and I've yet to find a single article or post which says it can cause miscarriage - so am ok. Hopefully that will help you on the plane to think of that too! Back to obsessing over betas...

Were are you going for treatment? I was thinking of looking into that next (please god I won't need to unless we have second) The UK is so far behind other countries in medical terms (not just IVF) we've got friends who are from India and refuse to use NHS or even private in UK because of this! I also like the idea of more embeyees going back in - funny how every other country in the world that doesn't have a governmental limit on how many are put back in all state as medical fact that the more you have in the higher the chance, yet UK clinics insist it doesn't make increase the odds...

When is your FET happening?  sending you


----------



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

hi huni - i had 11 days heavy bleed and still conceived with IVF - we have a 14 mth old wee boy so good luck xx


----------

